# Another GT3071r coming right up!



## SleepinGLI (Jan 20, 2008)

*GT3071R Build *Now with rods!* *UPDATED**

110k on the odometer, had my new 3/30/12" FMIC on for about a week and noticed a nice (excessive) puddle of oil in the bottom. So... why upgrade to stock? 

Ordered the kit from KMD with their fueling kit, Snow Performance W/M kit, and Eurojet 3" catback exhaust (since the ATP kit comes with a downpipe.) Now I just need to run to the dealer for a passenger side cv boot, water pump, and timing belt. 

I was going to order rods as well but then I found out a ring kit costs as much as the rods, so I think i'll enjoy 350whp for a few months and then do the rods if/when my clutch begins to slip. 

Some of you may recognize my car. 










I have never been into show cars, but I do love cars that go. She will go, after the rods are in I will be shooting for 400-450whp daily. Tune will be Revo as I am currently Revo Stage 2. 

Hopefully the parts will be here by next weekend and have it up and running as well. 


One question, My revo dealer (Pro Imports) is about an hour drive away. I will be running RS4 injectors, should I drive the car to the dealer or take the ECU out and have them flash it?


----------



## 07wolfsburg (Mar 7, 2008)

Yes, you can drive the car (with a light foot) to your Revo dealer. DO NOT hammer it!!! 

If you are looking to do rods contact [email protected] here on the forum, he can get a killer price on stock rings. 

Have fun with your build, you will enjoy it:thumbup:


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

if you have not made up your mind on a turbo kit, go for the CTS kit. 

you can drive the car to the dealer with rs4 injectors installed, itll be fine.


----------



## mrbikle (Jul 2, 2005)

let me know if you need help with your build, I am in hagerstown and have the ATP 3071r kit with Revo as well. 

by the way, Pro imports is long gone. The new local shop is s2 dynamics. Also, the car will run fine on rs4 injectors on stage 2 software. Just stay out of boost. 

Furthermore, until Revo comes out with their 'rod' tune, you will be limited to roughly 375whp. :beer: 

PM me for more contact information if you want my help. There is a fair amount of fsi 3071r knowledge floating around hagerstown, and 2 cars already running revo stage 4. 

:beer:


----------



## SleepinGLI (Jan 20, 2008)

Finally got the order smoothed out. I will be running the Miltek 2.75 cb, I tried for the Eurojet 3" kit and as you may notice that kit is no longer listed. Apparently they discontinued the Cb kit for MKV's. 

Anyway, tonight I got the intake off. Holy crap was that head in bad shape. I cleaned a good 1/8-1/4" of gooey carbon off the intake walls and valves. Very thankful that I ordered the Snow kit now. Hell I don't care about the octane boost or IAT's if it means I won't have to go through that again. I ended up getting covered in black crap after a accident during the cleaning process. I have a photo, it will be posted soon.

Tomorrow I will be back at it in the evening, planning on removing the turbo/exhaust. Hopefully the parts will be in by the weekend. The process would be going faster but I am only getting to take a crack at it 1-2 hours a night after work.

Peace


----------



## SleepinGLI (Jan 20, 2008)

Well I caved.

I wasn't going to do the rods yet, but since I already have the manifold, timing belt (doing that now) and turbo off, I decided to go ahead and do the rods now, so I don't have to later.

Something about limiting the Gt30 to 350whp just doesn't sit well with me. I just hope Revo releases a "rod" tune soon, because Unitronic looks very tempting...


----------



## SleepinGLI (Jan 20, 2008)

Did some work tonight after it cooled down. 

Got the turbo off, went to remove the head and realized that I sold the bit set for a while back because I never needed it.

Lesson learned, never sell tools.


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

SleepinGLI said:


> Well I caved.
> 
> I wasn't going to do the rods yet, but since I already have the manifold, timing belt (doing that now) and turbo off, I decided to go ahead and do the rods now, so I don't have to later.
> 
> Something about limiting the Gt30 to 350whp just doesn't sit well with me. I just hope Revo releases a "rod" tune soon, because Unitronic looks very tempting...


Both SW companies suck. Go TRUE "custom SW" in order together the full potential of your vehicle.


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

SleepinGLI said:


> Lesson learned, never sell tools.


OOOhhh yesss

That's a NO NO..


----------



## mrbikle (Jul 2, 2005)

CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi said:


> Both SW companies suck. Go TRUE "custom SW" in order together the full potential of your vehicle.


Saying they suck is ignorent. They are both designed for a certain market. A lot of people really do not want custom tuning to eek every little bit of power out of the setup, usually at the expense of removing failsafes.

Troubleshooting software that multiple people have makes it a lot easier.

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk


----------



## SleepinGLI (Jan 20, 2008)

mrbikle said:


> Saying they suck is ignorent. They are both designed for a certain market. A lot of people really do not want custom tuning to eek every little bit of power out of the setup, usually at the expense of removing failsafes.
> 
> Troubleshooting software that multiple people have makes it a lot easier.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk



I agree, the only reason I went big turbo on my daily driver is because someone else has already eliminated the guess work for me.

I did the whole custom tune from scratch on my last car, not trying to do it this time.

375whp works for me for now.


----------



## SleepinGLI (Jan 20, 2008)

Got the head off, ended up filing down a torx bit I picked up at pep-boys. Worked like a charm.

Tonight ill be dropping the pan to pull the pistons/rods. Then I have to sit and wait for parts to come in. Rods will be here on thursday, hopefully the GT will be here soon.


----------



## SleepinGLI (Jan 20, 2008)

Tonight wasn't very productive. This heat has been killing my motivation to work. 

Anyway, removed the oil pan... Which took WAY too long because I stripped one of the bolts that are next to the trans (up against the bottom of the block, terrible spot). So I ended up having to drill the head off, no fun.

Hopefully tomorrow ill get the balance shaft assembly off and pull those rods. I have tons of pictures I just need to upload, man do I miss my smartphone.


----------



## mrbikle (Jul 2, 2005)

awaesome. pics!


----------



## $GTI07$ (Feb 29, 2008)

love the pictures.


----------



## 07wolfsburg (Mar 7, 2008)

$GTI07$ said:


> love the pictures.


Am I missing something?


----------



## SleepinGLI (Jan 20, 2008)

Alright alright, vultures I tell ya.

I'm not going to put a caption for each photo. Ill just point out the lean condition my car must have had. Stage 2 REVO for the past 60,000 miles. It would always fluctuate boost. 

Rs4 injectors and HPFP will take care of that though, and man do these engines get nasty in the combustion chambers. I think w/m injection should be a factory option for all FSI engines.

Also, take note at how clean this engine is on the inside. I am impressed, because I have been changing the oil at 10k using Mobile 1 10w40 oil for the last 50,000 miles. I will be doing it every 5k now that i'll be running a little more horsepower. 











































































First big package came in today... I was excited but it turned out just to be this. (I'm going to empty the litter box now):laugh:

















Hopefully the snail will be here tomorrow.


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

:beer:


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

SleepinGLI said:


>


holy chaulky exhaust valves batman.


----------



## SleepinGLI (Jan 20, 2008)

If you want to know what a fsi motor looks like after 110k, there ya go. :beer::banghead:


----------



## SleepinGLI (Jan 20, 2008)

Just a shot of the intercooler without the bumper on... Not many people realize how big it is. I don't think i'll have a problem with cooling. 

Actually the core is too tall, it hangs below the front bumper about 1.5 inches, but It has a dent on the backside bottom (still sealed, first bar is closed off so air will just revert around it and shouldn't cause any problems, i've been running it for the last month without issue.)

I got the intercooler for free, pressure tested it and found its sealed. Hell yes i'm going to use it.









Fedex guy stopped by today, thank you Integrated Engineering!










I almost went with stock headbolts.... But I don't know how far I will take this engine, and a stud setup is far superior to bolts for clamping strength. I don't want my head lifting under high boost. :laugh:


----------



## SleepinGLI (Jan 20, 2008)

The rest of the items should be in this week, however my Nephew's birthday is this weekend so the GLI is getting put on the backburner. I will probably put it back together slowly during the week. 1-3 hours a night, then i'm off on friday so I will hopefully have it tuned then.

the wait is killlllling me! It better be worth it! (I have no doubts it will.)


----------



## 07wolfsburg (Mar 7, 2008)

SleepinGLI said:


> Just a shot of the intercooler without the bumper on... Not many people realize how big it is. I don't think i'll have a problem with cooling.
> 
> Actually the core is too tall, it hangs below the front bumper about 1.5 inches, but It has a dent on the backside bottom (still sealed, first bar is closed off so air will just revert around it and shouldn't cause any problems, i've been running it for the last month without issue.)
> 
> I got the intercooler for free, pressure tested it and found its sealed. Hell yes i'm going to use it.



DAMN! And I thought my IC was big


----------



## mrbikle (Jul 2, 2005)

schedule your tuning appointment now... pat is really busy right now...

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk


----------



## $GTI07$ (Feb 29, 2008)

Really nice dude. Hope everything goes as plans.


----------



## SleepinGLI (Jan 20, 2008)

Funny you mention that, I just shot him an e-mail this evening. He got back to me and told me to call him when the car is finished. I told him that I need to get the car in ASAP once its running since its my daily.


----------



## SleepinGLI (Jan 20, 2008)

Big thanks to KMD tuning here. Only thing left is my axle boot from vwparts, and of course, the boost maker.


----------



## SleepinGLI (Jan 20, 2008)

So glad I went *big*


----------



## mrbikle (Jul 2, 2005)

pretty impressive size difference isnt it? was screwing around with my EBC wastegate pressure tonight and got full spool around 3800 rpms now on this setup... turbosmart street 40psi eboost if you want to grab one.

laggy big turbo? na... lol


----------



## SleepinGLI (Jan 20, 2008)

mrbikle said:


> pretty impressive size difference isnt it? was screwing around with my EBC wastegate pressure tonight and got full spool around 3800 rpms now on this setup... turbosmart street 40psi eboost if you want to grab one.
> 
> laggy big turbo? na... lol


Its funny because people complain about not having the "instant" power....

I would rather have power start at 4k and climb to redline, rather than have a surge until 4k, and be done. :banghead:

Seriously, I stopped shifting after 4k on my k03. It just never seemed to make sense to take it any higher. thank you for the recommendation on the boost controller. Will I need to do any datalogging when turning up the boost? Or will the ECU compensate safely? I know I can't go too far with the current Revo tune, but I have heard a few extra pounds is OK.


----------



## mrbikle (Jul 2, 2005)

around 21 pounds you start getting throttle body closures. That will get you around 380 whp and 290-300ftlbs.............. at the track i run 20.5-21......daily i run 20 even.

only crappy thing with a ebc is you have to adjust the 'gain' for your peak boost dependent on the atmospheric conditions.... it will fluctuate 1 or 2 psi

and as always, you always log when making changes, especially with fuel or boost.... lambda, hpfp, lpfp, n75, requested boost vrs actual, cylinder timing pull, overall timing.... that gives you a good idea of whats going on


----------



## SleepinGLI (Jan 20, 2008)

Good point, I know better.

I need to pick up a new OBD-2 cable. I sold the last one after I sold my previous car. It was an Ecotec with the works, .020 over, Wiseco pistons, Eagle rods, comp cam high rpm grind, ferrea valvetrain. I had big plans for that car but being that the fueling was based off of throttle position vs rpm, it was extremely hard to tune for boost utilizing the factory management. I got frustated, along with the trans going out and I decided I was sick of trying to make something out of a economy car. 

So I traded it in on the GLI, I figured if it came with a turbo factory, then it should be much much easier to modify for high horsepower. I was right. :laugh: Problem is it is so easy that I have kind of lost the attention to detail that I developed during the last build. Ah well, live and learn. 

In all seriousness, although I wish I hadn't abandoned that last car. I am *much* more satisfied with my VW. They are addicting cars.


----------



## mrbikle (Jul 2, 2005)

you will need a canbus specific cable... not jsut obd2. 

http://store.ross-tech.com/shop/VCuCAN.html

a must for big turbo stuff.

the EBC for reference

http://www.amazon.com/Turbosmart-TS-0302-1002-Boost-STREET-Controller/dp/B004PPVTRY

you can get it for damn near 260 if you look


----------



## Tmsracing37 (Aug 25, 2008)

Mrbikle we should setup up your silonoid for daul ports. Didn't have to change any of my settings. Sp1 still at 20psi and Sp2 still holds at 21psi. 

Sleep enjoy the turbo. Mrbikle and I enjoy ours


----------



## SleepinGLI (Jan 20, 2008)

Waiting on fedex to bring me my second ATP box. Oh how I hate waiting.


----------



## mrbikle (Jul 2, 2005)

Get the box?

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk


----------



## SleepinGLI (Jan 20, 2008)

Yea it finally made it. The rings are still on back order however. I am seriously considering putting the car back together, getting it running, and just tearing it back apart when I get the rings.


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

SleepinGLI said:


> Yea it finally made it. The rings are still on back order however. I am seriously considering putting the car back together, getting it running, and just tearing it back apart when I get the rings.


:screwy:


----------



## SleepinGLI (Jan 20, 2008)

This is my daily, and there is no set eta on the rings. Honestly after working as a tech, pulling the head off twice isn't that big of a deal.

Edit:

I'll be waiting for the rings. This is driving me crazy, but I want it to be done, and done right, the first time.

Build is on hold until the rings come in. :banghead:


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

SleepinGLI said:


> This is my daily, and there is no set eta on the rings. Honestly after working as a tech, pulling the head off twice isn't that big of a deal.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> ...


Call around to a few dealers they may have a set on hand / in stock that won't show up in the "backorder " even thou you may have to pay a little. Just have the part # so the parts dept can look it up quickly. Good luck. Bob G


----------



## tarikata_cs (Mar 29, 2009)

Great job !

How to install DV(electric) on 3071 ? 

Thank's and good luck!


----------



## SleepinGLI (Jan 20, 2008)

tarikata_cs said:


> How to install DV(electric) on 3071 ?


To answer your question, I don't know. I will be running the atmospheric BOV setup I had already.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Well today I wish I still had my iphone. Tracked down a set of ring, purchased them, and got home to find the e-mail stating that the rings were in and the package is shipped. :banghead:

Anyone need a set of factory FSI rings?


----------



## mrbikle (Jul 2, 2005)

Done yet??? Hurry up! Lol

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk


----------



## SleepinGLI (Jan 20, 2008)

mrbikle said:


> Done yet??? Hurry up! Lol
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk


You have no idea! I have checked the tracking number like 5 times waiting for a ETA. Luckily Pag parts isn't too close. When that package comes in all hell is going to break loose. I am determined to have this thing running, and tuned on friday. I just got my hours changed from 5:00am to 3:30, so I will have plenty of time in the evenings to wrap this all up. (4-10 hour days FTW)

BTW, Arnold at PAG has been awesome through all of this. Great communication, he put up with my constant nagging and kept on replying to my e-mails very quickly. :laugh:


----------



## $GTI07$ (Feb 29, 2008)

SleepinGLI said:


> You have no idea! I have checked the tracking number like 5 times waiting for a ETA. Luckily Pag parts isn't too close. When that package comes in all hell is going to break loose. I am determined to have this thing running, and tuned on friday. I just got my hours changed from 5:00am to 3:30, so I will have plenty of time in the evenings to wrap this all up. (4-10 hour days FTW)
> 
> BTW, Arnold at PAG has been awesome through all of this. Great communication, he put up with my constant nagging and kept on replying to my e-mails very quickly. :laugh:


He is an outstanding guy.


----------



## SleepinGLI (Jan 20, 2008)

Tonight was very productive. Went to install the rods, and got distracted when I realized how easy it is to "disable" the balance shafts with no ill effects. (will post plenty of pics of the process later).

-balance shafts disabled.
-Rods installed
-Pistons cleaned up (worse than the intake)
-arp studs in
-head on (not torqued, gotta stop and pick up a 12mm 12 point socket tomorrow.)

Tomorrow I plan on getting the oil pump back on, pan up, and start putting the intake/turbo back on. Should have it up and running by friday. W00T!


----------



## 07wolfsburg (Mar 7, 2008)

SleepinGLI said:


> Tonight was very productive. Went to install the rods, and got distracted when I realized how easy it is to "disable" the balance shafts with no ill effects. (will post plenty of pics of the process later).
> 
> -balance shafts disabled.
> -Rods installed
> ...



Thats awesome :thumbup: Get this thing fired up


----------



## mrbikle (Jul 2, 2005)

where is the oil pump driven from? thought it was off the balance shafts? unno.


----------



## SleepinGLI (Jan 20, 2008)

mrbikle said:


> where is the oil pump driven from? thought it was off the balance shafts? unno.


The oil pump shares its case with the balance shaft assembly.. However it has its own sprocket 

Pics. anyone who see's this, take note that I have not tested it yet 

If you look, you will see all I had to do was remove the gear that connected the drive sprocket to the balance shafts. Now the sprocket and gear is just an idler assembly. Another plus side is that I no longer have to worry about timing the balance shafts.

























The goods.








Very impressed with the BRUTE rods, all 4 are within one gram of each other.


----------



## 07wolfsburg (Mar 7, 2008)

SleepinGLI said:


> The goods.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Those Brute are nice aren't they :thumbup:

Looking forward to putting them to the test soon as we can figure out how to program my ecu


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

what did you do to delete the balance shafts?

did you just cut the sprocket? what did you use to cut the sprocket?


----------



## mrbikle (Jul 2, 2005)

CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi said:


> what did you do to delete the balance shafts?
> 
> did you just cut the sprocket? what did you use to cut the sprocket?


I would assume a chisle... But not sure and also curious

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk


----------



## SleepinGLI (Jan 20, 2008)

Dremel as far as I could, then since they are hardened gears, an air hammer with a chisel on it broke it away nicely.

Almost finished tonight, all of the following done:

-Turbo installed, all lines connected
-Downpipe installed
-wastegate installed and hooked up (broke my n75 valve, so I will be picking a new one up on the way to s2 tomorrow, still need to call and make sure they can get me in)
-Injectors installed
-manifold installed
-intercooler piping installed, intercooler
-timing belt
-snow perf pump installed, along with nozzle and lines.

So tomorrow i'm up bright and early to finish up, only thing left is to install the exhaust, wire up the Snow kit, and put fluids in. Then its off to rockville! 

I love being back into cars as a hobby again, nothing gets me this excited. 


Edit to add:

I have to say there was 1 thing that disappointed me about the ATP kit. Its not a biggie, but the outlet hose (*90 bend) rubs against the sway bar. Luckily I realized that you can't clock it because then the outlet would be in the way of the axle, before I tried.


----------



## SleepinGLI (Jan 20, 2008)

CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi said:


> what did you do to delete the balance shafts?
> 
> did you just cut the sprocket? what did you use to cut the sprocket?


I left the actual balance shafts in there, and yes, I simply removed the gear from the balance shaft. The drive gear is now just an idler.


I deleted them in my last car and did not notice any difference in vibrations... Though that car already had solid mounts.


----------



## mrbikle (Jul 2, 2005)

You breaking it in on non synthetic oil? If you clock your ctra any, make sure the oil feed and return doesn't deviate too far off straight up and down. Also... regarding the n75 and the diverter valve... you can tuck that whole harness up in the rain tray... then run your vac lines out to your wastegate. Don't forget to leave your diverter pluged in as well to keep the ecu happy

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk


----------



## SleepinGLI (Jan 20, 2008)

I'm going to break it in like a new car, but with Mobile 1 10w40, run it for 300 miles and change it out.

For the wastegate (maybe temporary, will have to see) I'm running a hose from my manifold vacuum source to the bottom fitting on the wastegate. (n75 in line of course) I'm assuming I should just leave the top fitting open to vent? 

Never hooked up a External gate before.


----------



## $GTI07$ (Feb 29, 2008)

SleepinGLI said:


> I'm going to break it in like a new car, but with Mobile 1 10w40, run it for 300 miles and change it out.
> 
> For the wastegate (maybe temporary, will have to see) I'm running a hose from my manifold vacuum source to the bottom fitting on the wastegate. (n75 in line of course) I'm assuming I should just leave the top fitting open to vent?
> 
> Never hooked up a External gate before.


Yea leave the top one open so it can vent. Thats what i was told.


----------



## theguy1084 (Feb 4, 2007)

Why would you want to delete your balance shafts?


----------



## SleepinGLI (Jan 20, 2008)

theguy1084 said:


> Why would you want to delete your balance shafts?


They are there to create a counterbalance, spinning double the engine rpm.

So, when you are at 7k, you have 2 extremely unbalanced shafts spinning at 14k.


----------



## 908joe (May 9, 2008)

theguy1084 said:


> Why would you want to delete your balance shafts?


free horsepower and less moving parts. the question is more like why _wouldnt_ you if youre in there already


----------



## theguy1084 (Feb 4, 2007)

SleepinGLI said:


> They are there to create a counterbalance, spinning double the engine rpm.
> 
> So, when you are at 7k, you have 2 extremely unbalanced shafts spinning at 14k.


Yeah but are you not messing up what it is trying to counter balance?


----------



## 908joe (May 9, 2008)

theguy1084 said:


> Yeah but are you not messing up what it is trying to counter balance?


simply as possible, no. there werent always balance shafts.


----------



## theguy1084 (Feb 4, 2007)

908joe said:


> simply as possible, no. there werent always balance shafts.


Please elaborate as I am about to put rods in my car.


----------



## SleepinGLI (Jan 20, 2008)

4 cylinder engines are naturally vibrating monsters. V8's and v6's have the benefit of being balanced out by the V design.

Balance shafts create vibrations to cancel out the vibrations that the engine makes. They are simply for the driver's comfort, however they rob horsepower.

balance shafts are not new, however the wide application seen today is a new thing. If you want power, get rid of em'. It will not hurt the engine at all, however you will feel some extra vibe's as I just found out. Which leads me to my next point.....








ITS ALIVE!!! :beer::laugh::beer::laugh::beer::wave::beer::laugh::beer::laugh::laugh:

Just drove her around the block after a nice warm up and cool down. Called S2, won't get me in until monday... Better believe I will be waiting at their door at 8:00am!


----------



## theguy1084 (Feb 4, 2007)

SleepinGLI said:


> 4 cylinder engines are naturally vibrating monsters. V8's and v6's have the benefit of being balanced out by the V design.
> 
> Balance shafts create vibrations to cancel out the vibrations that the engine makes. They are simply for the driver's comfort, however they rob horsepower.
> 
> ...


Yeah I understand the concept of then balance shaft I just figured it would hurt the engine.



[email protected] said:


> The balance shafts are known to be failure prone on high hp applications. Our reasoning for removing them is to increase the durability of the engine in a racing environment. Balancing of the internal components makes this possible.
> To remove the balance shafts without balancing the internals is prolly not a good idea and is prolly not necessary for most applications.


Pulled from another thread

Sorry for the thread jack:beer:


----------



## mrbikle (Jul 2, 2005)

grats, you should be able to run some low boost for the time being. dial down your settings to 'stock'


----------



## SleepinGLI (Jan 20, 2008)

mrbikle said:


> grats, you should be able to run some low boost for the time being. dial down your settings to 'stock'


Drove it out to King VW for the n75 valve and it ran ok. Set it to stage 2 but I have the wastegate run directly to the manifold, so its 15psi.

I got on it a little bit for a split second and I must say, she definitely has something in there. I don't want to run it hard though without the tune, but for putting around it is doing fine. Definitely rich though, my brand new milltek exhaust is almost black after 30 miles.

Anyway, king didn't have the n75 valve, so monday morning i'm stopping off in rockville on the way to s2


----------



## Turbo Turkey (Sep 8, 2009)

SleepinGLI said:


> Drove it out to King VW for the n75 valve and it ran ok. Set it to stage 2 but I have the wastegate run directly to the manifold, so its 15psi.
> 
> I got on it a little bit for a split second and I must say, she definitely has something in there. I don't want to run it hard though without the tune, but for putting around it is doing fine. Definitely rich though, my brand new milltek exhaust is almost black after 30 miles.
> 
> Anyway, king didn't have the n75 valve, so monday morning i'm stopping off in rockville on the way to s2


Nice seeing you after a hell of a long time. Car looks like an absolute monster. Good luck man can't wait to see this when its all done


----------



## SleepinGLI (Jan 20, 2008)

Mounted up. Ill take more photos tomorrow of everything installed. I need to tidy up some things.


----------



## SleepinGLI (Jan 20, 2008)

Turbo Turkey said:


> Nice seeing you after a hell of a long time. Car looks like an absolute monster. Good luck man can't wait to see this when its all done


Yea man I'm glad I came in. Missed you guys.


----------



## SleepinGLI (Jan 20, 2008)

Got her tuned today. It is at some very conservative settings right now until my SPS switcher comes in and I can do some datalogging to tune it for the w/m. (MrBikle, you listening? Theres some beer in it for ya)

15 psi right now and I gotta say, I am very impressed. Traction isn't too much of an issue either, just lots of pressed against the seat action. Not going to lie, it had me shaking with excitement the first few pulls. I cannot wait to pump it up to 20psi with the methanol going. 


A not to anyone who was in my shoes trying to decide between the GT30 and K04, All I can say is that if you go GT30, you will be VERY glad you didn't settle for the k04. Drivability is not an issue, this engine has plenty of "go" even when out of boost, then once you hit 3500 the show starts, and 4-7k you are grinning from ear to ear.

Still on my original factory clutch btw, 110k, 55k with stage 2, and now BT still holding strong. No signs of giving out.


----------



## theguy1084 (Feb 4, 2007)

:thumbup:


----------



## $GTI07$ (Feb 29, 2008)

SleepinGLI said:


> Got her tuned today. It is at some very conservative settings right now until my SPS switcher comes in and I can do some datalogging to tune it for the w/m. (MrBikle, you listening? Theres some beer in it for ya)
> 
> 15 psi right now and I gotta say, I am very impressed. Traction isn't too much of an issue either, just lots of pressed against the seat action. Not going to lie, it had me shaking with excitement the first few pulls. I cannot wait to pump it up to 20psi with the methanol going.
> 
> ...


Nice to hear that. Becarefull out there. Big turbo is dangerous lol. You just dont want to stop feeling the boost and hearing the turbo spool lol.


----------



## SleepinGLI (Jan 20, 2008)

I took my dad for a ride, he is of the impression "no replacement for displacement" crowd.

He is surprisingly quiet about the whole thing.....


----------



## $GTI07$ (Feb 29, 2008)

SleepinGLI said:


> I took my dad for a ride, he is of the impression "no replacement for displacement" crowd.
> 
> He is surprisingly quiet about the whole thing.....


Niceee.


----------



## SleepinGLI (Jan 20, 2008)

I think I may have convinced him that we have found the replacement, via forced induction. 

I'm trying to get him to go to the track with me and give me a crack at his 442. He has old time slips of low 12's. However he doesn't get 32mpg :laugh:


----------



## Turbo Turkey (Sep 8, 2009)

My turn for a ride..answer your phone!

Sent from my toilet using my laptop


----------



## mrbikle (Jul 2, 2005)

Might be able to give you a hand later this week... at trekworld in wisconson til wednsday. Go ahead and get your meth working... also make sure it isn't siphoning. (Or pooling at the base of your throttle body pipe)

What pump? 375 numbr nozzle to start with... start spray at 5 and end at 10 or 12

After your break in oil change...id swap plugs and put in a fresh set of ngk 7e's at .28.

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk


----------



## Turbo Turkey (Sep 8, 2009)

Both of you come to EVAC tomorrow!


----------



## BlackMagicMKV (Feb 16, 2011)

Def. wanna see some pics of the turbo setup when you get a chance!!


----------



## Turbo Turkey (Sep 8, 2009)

If you had answered your text today you would have known that I obtained a dual stage boost controller today with your name all over it


----------



## Tmsracing37 (Aug 25, 2008)

Just saw Ya parked in my work's parking lot


----------



## Turbo Turkey (Sep 8, 2009)

Hey SleepinGLI, tell them about the fun we had yesterday. No ****



















Aaaaaand threadjacking, yeah yeeaaahhh


----------



## SleepinGLI (Jan 20, 2008)

Met up with TmsRacing37 tonight and he set me to 9-7-9. Holy crap.

Took a while for the ECU to adjust to the settings, but now it is again, a whole different beast. It is ridiculous. Rolling in 2nd gear, ease onto the throttle, next thing you know you're pinned against the seat and listening to the tires squeal as they drag the 3,300lb pig down the pavement in a fit of rage.

I'm happy.


----------



## mrbikle (Jul 2, 2005)

Zooom

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk


----------



## SleepinGLI (Jan 20, 2008)

Turbo Turkey said:


>


Haha I am determined to spend the least amount of money on the body of my car. 

I will have to get the sidemarkers back in tomorrow, and put the fog covers back as well. :banghead:


----------



## 07wolfsburg (Mar 7, 2008)

mrbikle said:


> Zooom
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk


zoom zoom, lol. 


Im hoping for the opportunity to be on the same track as you MD boys for some friendly MKV competition  I'll travel to Cecil for friday


----------



## mrbikle (Jul 2, 2005)

come to mason dixon... or 75-80. Cecil is too far in case we break something.


----------



## SleepinGLI (Jan 20, 2008)

mrbikle said:


> come to mason dixon... or 75-80. Cecil is too far in case that which we don't speak of happens.


Fixed it for you.


----------



## mrbikle (Jul 2, 2005)

SleepinGLI said:


> Fixed it for you.


Not a matter of if...more of when

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk


----------



## SleepinGLI (Jan 20, 2008)

Doing some logging today, just checked the follower after 1k, good. Set the 7e plug gap to .028 per MrBikle's recommendation.

I was getting some misfires at 20psi today which had me a little concerned. Odd because it ran perfectly yesterday. Hopefully gapping the plugs will take care of it.


----------



## mrbikle (Jul 2, 2005)

Depending on the amount of meth your spraying...the plugs can cook quickly...also overboosting or over revving can cook them....atleast in my experience.

How do you like the new settings?

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tmsracing37 (Aug 25, 2008)

Matt eats ngks for breakfast.....

Sleepin, gald you could sort out the issue you had today. Litle crap can throw ya on a wild goose chase at times.

wolfburg07, we have to make a date to run. What are some tracks close to you, maybe we can find one that easy for all of us.


----------



## SleepinGLI (Jan 20, 2008)

mrbikle said:


> How do you like the new settings?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk


I'm loving them. After blocking off the PCV port on the manifold, we got the knock retard eliminated.... So I tried the MBC, and we were back up to 6*. Reinstalled the n75, and we got 4-5*. I was a little concerned but Arty (Turbo Turkey) mentioned that we had been running the crap out of the car for a while and everything was probably getting pretty hot, not to mention we had burned almost a gallon of washer fluid. So, considering a few minutes earlier on the n75 everything had been good, we decided to leave it alone and call it a day.

Car runs great, had a stage 2 GTI try to keep up but he gave up after a few bus's length had gotten between us. :laugh:

EDIT to add...

The meth went fast because during one of our test runs I had set it to come on WAAYY too soon, and for about a half mile it was spraying pretty much constant, misfiring so bad that I had to stop and block a lane to turn it back down before we could drive away. Made me a little nervous. 

Dyno tuning FTW.


----------



## mrbikle (Jul 2, 2005)

lol nice


----------



## SleepinGLI (Jan 20, 2008)

Well it got better tonight, picked up some name brand fluid from Advance and it seems to run much better. This stuff seems to be much less diluted than the crap I picked up from walmart. Both were -20*, but when I was pouring the new fluid, I could smell the methanol. Don't remember any smell with the walmart brand fluid.

Real test will be in the heat though. Either way I think i'm finally getting everything smoothed out. I would love to put it on the track soon.


----------



## Tmsracing37 (Aug 25, 2008)

Good to here

in the long run it might be better for you to mix your own fluid. Is there place you can purchase methanol (non lube)? I mix 50/50 by volume with distilled water that I buy at superstores.


----------



## Turbo Turkey (Sep 8, 2009)

SleepinGLI said:


> I'm loving them. After blocking off the PCV port on the manifold, we got the knock retard eliminated.... So I tried the MBC, and we were back up to 6*. Reinstalled the n75, and we got 4-5*. I was a little concerned but Arty (Turbo Turkey) mentioned that we had been running the crap out of the car for a while and everything was probably getting pretty hot, not to mention we had burned almost a gallon of washer fluid. So, considering a few minutes earlier on the n75 everything had been good, we decided to leave it alone and call it a day.
> 
> Car runs great, had a stage 2 GTI try to keep up but he gave up after a few bus's length had gotten between us. :laugh:
> 
> ...


Also trying to log in the rain with all that humidity couldn't be too healthy. You really need a catch can though, Or at least the blockoff/fix like the one I'm running

And one more thing, BOOST JUICE!


----------



## 07wolfsburg (Mar 7, 2008)

Tmsracing37 said:


> wolfburg07, we have to make a date to run. What are some tracks close to you, maybe we can find one that easy for all of us.



well the 2 tracks I go to are Englishtown and Atco, I googled Mason Dixon and 75-80, they're 3-3.5 hrs away for me


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

Turbo Turkey said:


> BOOST JUICE!


no point. i can mix up my own 50/50 at a small fraction of that cost.

hell, you can run 100% meth at 99.998% pure for a fraction of that price.


----------



## 908joe (May 9, 2008)

Krieger said:


> no point. i can mix up my own 50/50 at a small fraction of that cost.
> 
> hell, you can run 100% meth at 99.998% pure for a fraction of that price.


boost juice is overpriced ****. plus it stains your meth tank lol

In my srt I just run the -20 and 2 bottles of heet/gallon. I also prefer using M1 too.


----------



## SleepinGLI (Jan 20, 2008)

Turbo Turkey said:


> Sent from my toilet using my laptop


haha I just caught this. :laugh:


----------



## Turbo Turkey (Sep 8, 2009)

SleepinGLI said:


> haha I just caught this. :laugh:


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## SleepinGLI (Jan 20, 2008)

New wheels... Oohhh yea. 


I think next spring I may be ditching the OD in favor of black sprayed through my gun. 









I really don't know though, some real paint in this color would probably end up beautiful. 

Other news: 

Replacing my fuel filter this weekend. Lightbulb went off today in my head telling me that I "think" I changed my filter, at about 50k. May not have though, so it might help. :banghead: 

aannddd... At the moment I cannot press the pedal to the floor once i'm past 4,500 rpms. If I do, the power is causing the engine to shift so much that it pulls on the throttle body harness, throwing me into hard limp. I have to then pull over, unplug the TB, plug back in and clear the codes. If I get on it =


----------



## mrbikle (Jul 2, 2005)

bsh mounts should of happened same time as turbo. you will see a HUGE difference.. especially now. 

ps: we are racing Saturday evening.... before the hurricane.. lmao. hit me up if you want to attend, we will save you a spot in the pits.


----------



## mrbikle (Jul 2, 2005)

also, i have a great dyno in mount zion on 340 in frederick. Let me know when you want to dyno... 100 bones gets you an hour of dyno time.


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

mrbikle said:


> also, i have a great dyno in mount zion on 340 in frederick. Let me know when you want to dyno... 100 bones gets you an hour of dyno time.


 Oh man. I may have to take a drive down to you guys! 

I'm still waiting for rod and main bearings from ACL.


----------



## Tmsracing37 (Aug 25, 2008)

SleepinGLI said:


> New wheels... Oohhh yea.
> 
> 
> I think next spring I may be ditching the OD in favor of black sprayed through my gun.
> ...


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

That's not the problem. The connector isn't coming loose. 

You're going into EPC and the is misfiring to hell? 

Change your plugs.


----------



## SleepinGLI (Jan 20, 2008)

It doesn't misfire. It just shuts down and won't respond to any throttle. Then when I stop it just sits there and hunts for idle. the first time this happened I spent 10 minutes looking for a blown off charge pipe. 

I HAVE to disconnect and reconnect the throttle body as well, just clearing the codes doesn't do anything. 

It does suck however, the car doesn't seem to pull nearly as hard when you simply roll onto the throttle from a low RPM. I know its probably just me, but don't we all enjoy the g-forces of that instant acceleration? 

Plugs are brand new 7e's gapped to .028. Less than 1k on them


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

Do an adaption of 060 and 142. 

Get new plugs if it occurs again.


----------



## Turbo Turkey (Sep 8, 2009)

CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi said:


> Do an adaption of 060 and 142.
> 
> Get new plugs if it occurs again.


 Performed adaptation while doing the logging


----------



## TCFGLI08 (Apr 6, 2011)

Tmsracing37 said:


> Any other codes when The TB closes and goes into limp mode? I had the exact issue, it ended being a cam position sensor and faulty fuel pressure regulator. I have extra TB too, if you need it. Also love the wheels and 3071r marking


 What codes were you getting for the FUEL PRESSURE REGULATOR?/CAM POSITION SENSOR?


----------



## SleepinGLI (Jan 20, 2008)

Had another breakthrough today. I have been having trouble getting the w/m just right. It seems like when it comes on it just causes a misfire in high rpms, so I have to turn it back until it barely comes on at all. 

Today I figured it out. I had the num. 6 nozzle installed, my kit only came with 2 nozzles and I was under the assumption that the 375ml one was the biggest. Wrong. 

Pulled out the 625ml nozzle, installed the 375ml, now we're in serious business.


----------



## SleepinGLI (Jan 20, 2008)

Tmsracing37 said:


> Any other codes when The TB closes and goes into limp mode? I had the exact issue, it ended being a cam position sensor and faulty fuel pressure regulator. I have extra TB too, if you need it. Also love the wheels and 3071r marking


 No, only code is the p0222. There is a TSB on it for replacing the throttle body connector with a new pigtail harness. Apparently the stock harness is too short, causing the harness to have excessive stress. It makes sense because when you look at the connector, it is pulled away from the loom exposing the wires.


----------



## mrbikle (Jul 2, 2005)

See if they will warranty it ;-)

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk


----------



## SleepinGLI (Jan 20, 2008)

Haha I can see that conversation now. 

"Sir, you told us there weren't any modifications" 

"There arent" 

"Whats a 'Tial' then?"


----------



## mrbikle (Jul 2, 2005)

we are doing mason dixon either tomorrow or sunday... looking like sunday... text me if youre going.


----------



## SleepinGLI (Jan 20, 2008)

I may be able to talk my wife into going with me.


----------



## mrbikle (Jul 2, 2005)

Track closed... Urgh

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk


----------



## SleepinGLI (Jan 20, 2008)

I need to save some money for a little bit anyway, still recouping from the money spent. :banghead:


----------



## loudgli (Aug 3, 2005)

SleepinGLI said:


> Had another breakthrough today. I have been having trouble getting the w/m just right. It seems like when it comes on it just causes a misfire in high rpms, so I have to turn it back until it barely comes on at all.
> 
> Today I figured it out. I had the num. 6 nozzle installed, my kit only came with 2 nozzles and I was under the assumption that the 375ml one was the biggest. Wrong.
> 
> Pulled out the 625ml nozzle, installed the 375ml, now we're in serious business.


 you think a 625ml nozzle was too much? 

Im running a 440ml in my throttle plate and a 190ml in the throttle pipe. Seems to work fine on my 2871. 

btw what IAT's are you seeing before/now?


----------



## mrbikle (Jul 2, 2005)

I would think a dyno would be more beneficial anyways before spending money on the track. Make sure she is running right.


----------



## SleepinGLI (Jan 20, 2008)

Yea I need to get it on a dyno. As soon as these piston rings sell I will be setting aside some cash. Between the repairs, build, and needing tires, I've been set back further than planned.


----------



## SleepinGLI (Jan 20, 2008)

loudgli said:


> you think a 625ml nozzle was too much?
> 
> Im running a 440ml in my throttle plate and a 190ml in the throttle pipe. Seems to work fine on my 2871.
> 
> btw what IAT's are you seeing before/now?


 Way too much. With that nozzle I Was getting 7* retArd and limiting boost to 15psi (n75 completely open, 1bar spring.). When I turned it so far back (not coming on) I was getting 15psi, tapering up to 20 at 7k. Now with the number 5 nozzle and the system dialed in by 4k I'm at 20psi holding until shift. No fluctuations and smooth power delivery. 
I need to do some more logging and plan on using my sps switch as a dongle with the old Ross tech software. Just waiting on the switch, Revo is backordered and I won't receive mine for another week or so.


----------



## loudgli (Aug 3, 2005)

SleepinGLI said:


> Way too much. With that nozzle I Was getting 7* retArd and limiting boost to 15psi (n75 completely open, 1bar spring.). When I turned it so far back (not coming on) I was getting 15psi, tapering up to 20 at 7k. Now with the number 5 nozzle and the system dialed in by 4k I'm at 20psi holding until shift. No fluctuations and smooth power delivery.
> I need to do some more logging and plan on using my sps switch as a dongle with the old Ross tech software. Just waiting on the switch, Revo is backordered and I won't receive mine for another week or so.


 hmm. must be the way the controllers work. I actually have my labonte stg 3 controller adding more w/m to get my IAT's to come down from the way its setup from the factory. Obviously the larger nozzle probably doesn't affect the IAT's as much due to its location. I may swap the nozzles around and do more testing.


----------



## SleepinGLI (Jan 20, 2008)

Hooked up a MBC today (Thank you Branden) and it seems to have taken care of the P0222 issue I was having. 

I'm assuming the problem was due to the extreme boost spike caused by the delayed n75 response. With the MBC set at 20 psi I can accelerate at 5,500 rpms now without issue. Before it was a guaranteed hard limp mode. Now in 2nd gear it just smokes the tires instantly. 

I could really get used to this thing running properly. It's ridiculous for the limited boost Revo is allowing us. 

Rod tune! rod tune! rod tune!


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

SleepinGLI said:


> Hooked up a MBC today (Thank you Branden) and it seems to have taken care of the P0222 issue I was having.
> 
> I'm assuming the problem was due to the extreme boost spike caused by the delayed n75 response. With the MBC set at 20 psi I can accelerate at 5,500 rpms now without issue. Before it was a guaranteed hard limp mode. Now in 2nd gear it just smokes the tires instantly.
> 
> ...


 Did you set it as a cut off or to completely control boost ?


----------



## Tmsracing37 (Aug 25, 2008)

If you want, just shoot me a text or call me. We can make a date to look over everything, log, and tweek it a little bit more on the dyno to get it running like matt's and mine car.


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

SleepinGLI said:


> Rod tune! rod tune! rod tune!


 Ha. Keep dreaming. I was one of the many beta cars that ran their software. I ran the software over two years ago. They still haven't changed anything from what I hear of MRBikle, TMS, and your posts.


----------



## mrbikle (Jul 2, 2005)

i agree... rod tune rod tune rod tune.... 

i have an entire build waiting to go in.... from head to pistons to rods to connecting hardware...


----------



## SleepinGLI (Jan 20, 2008)

I'm going to give it until spring and I may just spend the cash and switch to eurodyne or unitronic. Revo needs to get with the program and stop worrying about the people who run their cars too aggressive for their hardware and then blame it on the tune. 

It's not up to Revo to babysit everyone that wants to play. Give us the tune!!! At least a beta file.


----------



## 07wolfsburg (Mar 7, 2008)

SleepinGLI said:


> I'm going to give it until spring and I may just spend the cash and switch to eurodyne or unitronic. Revo needs to get with the program and stop worrying about the people who run their cars too aggressive for their hardware and then blame it on the tune.
> 
> It's not up to Revo to babysit everyone that wants to play. Give us the tune!!! At least a beta file.


 I agree My car ran very well with their StgII+ but their lack of BT tuning is the reason I decided to change.


----------



## SleepinGLI (Jan 20, 2008)

Think I burned my first set of plugs today. 

Started this morning, only getting 15psi (wastegate), WITH the mbc connected. I pulled over, removed the MBC and installed the n75, rinse and repeat. Same thing. 

Played with the methanol thinking that the drop in temp 60* rather than 80* was the culprit, no change. Finally I ended up setting the w/m back to what it was at before and this afternoon I was seeing 18psi with a occasional *pop* when letting off the gas after WOT. Also felt a few misfires. 

I haven't been tracking the mileage however I believe that I am at about 3-4k on the 7e's. Also can't forget that for many of these miles I was having running issues. :banghead: 

I tried to get to NAPA this afternoon to pick up a new set before they closed but didn't make it. :banghead: Hopefully tomorrow I will snag 2 sets, one going in the head and the other in the trunk.


----------



## Tmsracing37 (Aug 25, 2008)

What nozzle are you running now? A snow 375 or DO 7gph (441) should great for your setup. Heck I have a 7 gph nozzle and the 250 psi pump set to come on full at 6 psi. Don't nearly the problem you do with fouling plugs


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

A wise man once said:


CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi said:


> Change your plugs.


 You'll be surprised how many sets of plugs you'll go through.


----------



## SleepinGLI (Jan 20, 2008)

The new plugs took care of the p0222 issue. Good call, ConglomerateGTI.

Also repaired a vacuum leak yesterday.

However, I just don't get this car. This past weekend it was hitting 20psi, anywhere after 3.5k it would go right up to 20. Now, I am only hitting 17psi.

This is driving me crazy. Tomorrow I will check the follower.


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

Get me logs of 103, 106, and 230. 

Do them in advance measuring. I don't need all the extra BS it comes with when done the other way. 

Email them to [email protected]

It could be a few things: thrust sensor on HPFP, LPFP failing, fuel filter, CF, or HPFP failing. 

The ECU pulls boost/timing whenever any of these are effecting FRP.


----------



## mrbikle (Jul 2, 2005)

dont think he has a vag com yet... but always one available for use 45 minutes away


----------



## Turbo Turkey (Sep 8, 2009)

mrbikle said:


> dont think he has a vag com yet... but always one available for use 45 minutes away


And another 20 min!!


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

Or in NY 11713


----------



## SleepinGLI (Jan 20, 2008)

Well I finally got around to replacing my fuel filter last night. 

After some driving, I think its good!

I can log timing advance with my generic scan tool, at 20psi with the MBC I am seeing around 9* advance at 4k, smoothly working its way up to 18* by 7k. 

I also finally installed the LED activation light (I know, should have done this sooner) so I could dial in the w/m. This MAF control makes it hard to get it just right, but I think I finally got her running great.

Now she's ready for dyno/log.


----------



## mrbikle (Jul 2, 2005)

SleepinGLI said:


> Well I finally got around to replacing my fuel filter last night.
> 
> After some driving, I think its good!
> 
> ...


Text me if you want adrenaline autos information

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk


----------



## SleepinGLI (Jan 20, 2008)

I still have to hold off for the dyno yet. 

However, in other news...

I managed to take down a e46 m3 today. The guy was very cocky, started behind me as we made a U-turn. I waited for him to straighten out and hit it. Spun first, and second all the way through keeping distance between us still. When I hooked up in 3rd it was already over and he had given up. Stayed way back too, poor sport. No :thumbup: or anything.

This was on a closed course, of course.


----------



## loudgli (Aug 3, 2005)

SleepinGLI said:


> Well I finally got around to replacing my fuel filter last night.
> 
> After some driving, I think its good!
> 
> ...


Are the rest of you guys seeing that kinda of advance with your revo software? That is great if so. Just jealous I suppose with my crappy giac software. 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## donjuan1jr (Oct 8, 2008)

loudgli said:


> Are the rest of you guys seeing that kinda of advance with your revo software? That is great if so. Just jealous I suppose with my crappy giac software.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Ill log my uni software tom, but im thinking its gunna be more.


----------



## mrbikle (Jul 2, 2005)

donjuan1jr said:


> Ill log my uni software tom, but im thinking its gunna be more.


More then 18 degrees? That would be quite a bit..

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk


----------



## SleepinGLI (Jan 20, 2008)

Well I chaulked up the 18* advance from throwing 4 bottles of HEET into my washer fluid mix.

Just refilled with regular Peak -20* fluid, and I'm seeing 15* max. Heading out this weekend to buy some pure methanol and mix my own. A friend of mine told me that he knows a place who sells it 4 or 5 gallons for $30. :beer::thumbup::snowcool:


----------



## Tmsracing37 (Aug 25, 2008)

SleepinGLI said:


> Well I chaulked up the 18* advance from throwing 4 bottles of HEET into my washer fluid mix.
> 
> Just refilled with regular Peak -20* fluid, and I'm seeing 15* max. Heading out this weekend to buy some pure methanol and mix my own. A friend of mine told me that he knows a place who sells it 4 or 5 gallons for $30. :beer::thumbup::snowcool:


So you now you can say you have a meth dealer on speed dial


----------



## SleepinGLI (Jan 20, 2008)

NVM, i'm an idiot


----------



## SleepinGLI (Jan 20, 2008)

Tmsracing37 said:


> So you know you can say you have a meth dealer on speed dial


I seriously read it like this, as in "hey idiot, I sell that stuff"


----------



## SleepinGLI (Jan 20, 2008)

Fuel pump leaking, pump had 110k on it so whatever.

Problem is, the car might not make it to h20 this year. :banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:

Hoping to work out something with hpfpupgrade.com for their stage 2 pump and 142bar rail valve. I'm ready to put this baby to bed.


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

142 is overkill and unnecessary. The SW only calls for 129.99. 

All HPFP are doodie compared to the APR unit.


----------



## mrbikle (Jul 2, 2005)

I would say that the hpfpupgrade one is pretty equal....it goes through a very similar quality control.

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk


----------



## SleepinGLI (Jan 20, 2008)

Well to keep prices down and hopefully a best bet on getting it done for H20, I just ordered the only HPFP I could find anywhere in stock and opted for overnight shipping, as well as a RS4 valve and follower from ECS, also overnight.

I hope both get in the mail tomorrow.

I was going to go with HPFPUpgrade.com, but I sent him an e-mail and never received a response, it hasn't been very long so i'm not upset. I don't want to place the order though and not have it shipped right away. 

Maybe if they start rebuilding old pumps i'll send them my old one. But for now the KMD kit slapped into a brand new HPFP should serve nicely. On a side note, the new style KMD pump is holding up great, a little over 5k and it looks new.


----------



## jhines_06gli (Feb 3, 2006)

Best way to get ahold of the guys at HPFP.com is by phone, just remember they are 3 hours behind since it's Washington State. 

As for your question about rebuilding your pump.......talk to John, but typically we have found that the low mileage pumps can be rebuilt while the high-mileage ones that have already blown through the seals typically have some tolerance issues. It's all hit or miss though.

And trust me, I can vouch for the STG II HPFP and rail valve........nothing wrong with the setup and I put mine through hell and back when we were developing them.
-J. Hines

Should be joining the ranks of the 30XXr soon. The K04 is nice and I want to get my dyno numbers just to see where I'm at, but I'm looking at the GTX-series stuff and still have to decide 3071 or 3076. I don't think the FSI offers enough top end to go for the 76, so I'll probably stay with the 71. Just looking to get in the 420-440hp range after I do my headwork and build the bottom end.


----------



## mrbikle (Jul 2, 2005)

jhines_06gli said:


> Best way to get ahold of the guys at HPFP.com is by phone, just remember they are 3 hours behind since it's Washington State.
> 
> As for your question about rebuilding your pump.......talk to John, but typically we have found that the low mileage pumps can be rebuilt while the high-mileage ones that have already blown through the seals typically have some tolerance issues. It's all hit or miss though.
> 
> ...


should be able to do way more then 420-440whp... especially with meth... and thats before headwork or anything.


----------



## jhines_06gli (Feb 3, 2006)

mrbikle said:


> should be able to do way more then 420-440whp... especially with meth... and thats before headwork or anything.


I'm talking for my daily commute. I have 159K miles on this car and drive 115 miles a day...lol. I'm sure I can get close to 500 out of it on higher boost with meth, but for a daily hp I'd like 420-440. But yes, I have mind set on embarrassing a few of the locals....lol. Already come close with my K04, so with a GT3071 or so it should be fun to say the least!!!! :laugh:
-J. Hines


----------



## mrbikle (Jul 2, 2005)

jhines_06gli said:


> I'm talking for my daily commute. I have 159K miles on this car and drive 115 miles a day...lol. I'm sure I can get close to 500 out of it on higher boost with meth, but for a daily hp I'd like 420-440. But yes, I have mind set on embarrassing a few of the locals....lol. Already come close with my K04, so with a GT3071 or so it should be fun to say the least!!!! :laugh:
> -J. Hines


yep, im on stock bottom end around 400whp and 300 ft lbs.... and I get quite a few wtf looks.


----------



## SleepinGLI (Jan 20, 2008)

jhines_06gli said:


> I'm talking for my daily commute. I have 159K miles on this car and drive 115 miles a day...lol. I'm sure I can get close to 500 out of it on higher boost with meth, but for a daily hp I'd like 420-440. But yes, I have mind set on embarrassing a few of the locals....lol. Already come close with my K04, so with a GT3071 or so it should be fun to say the least!!!! :laugh:
> -J. Hines


I do about 100 miles a day, 115k on the odometer. I threw in some new rods/bearings/rings and call it a day. I will not stop with horsepower, whatever I can get with tuning is what I'm going to run, DD. :laugh: 

what fun is having a low 11 second car and not driving it?


----------



## donjuan1jr (Oct 8, 2008)

Yo sleepin I think the fsi bt gods are ****ing with us, my oil flooded with fuel...mother ****er.


----------



## jhines_06gli (Feb 3, 2006)

donjuan1jr said:


> Yo sleepin I think the fsi bt gods are ****ing with us, my oil flooded with fuel...mother ****er.


AWESOME HPFP!!!!!

Having good luck with these pumps. John is the MAN!!!
-J. Hines


----------



## viziers (Jun 22, 2008)

jhines_06gli said:


> I'm talking for my daily commute. I have 159K miles on this car and drive 115 miles a day...lol. I'm sure I can get close to 500 out of it on higher boost with meth, but for a daily hp I'd like 420-440. But yes, I have mind set on embarrassing a few of the locals....lol. Already come close with my K04, so with a GT3071 or so it should be fun to say the least!!!! :laugh:
> -J. Hines



If you have a grayish jetta and drive on Bus 40 going towards Greensboro then I think I see you most mornings... As I pass you going in the opposite direction.



vizi


----------



## Turbo Turkey (Sep 8, 2009)

Your welcome for saving your ass for h2o :beer:


----------



## jhines_06gli (Feb 3, 2006)

viziers said:


> If you have a grayish jetta and drive on Bus 40 going towards Greensboro then I think I see you most mornings... As I pass you going in the opposite direction.
> vizi











That's my ride, but I'm not on I-40 much. I drive from Salisbury down I-85 to S. Charlotte every morning. 
-J. Hines

You should come down South and hang with the guys in our club sometime. MKV FSI owner I presume?


----------



## viziers (Jun 22, 2008)

jhines_06gli said:


> That's my ride, but I'm not on I-40 much. I drive from Salisbury down I-85 to S. Charlotte every morning.
> -J. Hines
> 
> You should come down South and hang with the guys in our club sometime. MKV FSI owner I presume?




It looks like the car.. naw im a B7 A4 with a gt76r.




vizi


----------



## jhines_06gli (Feb 3, 2006)

so I have 2 twins in the area? My buddy Pete has a similar car in Cornelius, but I haven't seen anyone else with a similar car in the area. I don't make it up your way too much though.
-J. Hines


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

SleepinGLI said:


> Well I chaulked up the 18* advance from throwing 4 bottles of HEET into my washer fluid mix.
> 
> Just refilled with regular Peak -20* fluid, and I'm seeing 15* max. Heading out this weekend to buy some pure methanol and mix my own. A friend of mine told me that he knows a place who sells it 4 or 5 gallons for $30. :beer::thumbup::snowcool:


Try a speed shop that caters to Karts. 

I was buying it for $4 a gallon for 100% methanol.


----------



## hardtimes (Apr 20, 2004)

SleepinGLI said:


> I may be able to talk my wife into going with me.


"Going to bed bath and beyond. Might go to home depot, not sure if we'll have enough time" HAHA /nelson.


----------



## hardtimes (Apr 20, 2004)

crew219 said:


> Try a speed shop that caters to Karts.
> 
> I was buying it for $4 a gallon for 100% methanol.



Someone in another thread mentioned it can be found at a place between frederick and hagerstown.. Sunoco or Aamco if i recall correctly. 35$ for a 5gal pale. Not exactly stellar pricing. 

I'd *like* to find a chem supplier with in 60~90 miles, find a couple people in my area to go in with me, and just buy a 55gal drum of the stuff then divvy it up into 5gallon containers containers . Can get one online for 170$ before shipping.. 275 after.... if only the seller was in driving distance it would be totally worth it. 

Someone must know of a chem supplier in the area.


----------



## donjuan1jr (Oct 8, 2008)

My local shop builds and races a strip car, dunno much about it but they let me know about a place in north nj where i can get clean methanol called powermist. So i just checked it out...

heres their distributors list, maybe close to u guys

http://www.powermist.com/distrib.html


----------



## hardtimes (Apr 20, 2004)

donjuan1jr said:


> My local shop builds and races a strip car, dunno much about it but they let me know about a place in north nj where i can get clean methanol called powermist. So i just checked it out...
> 
> heres their distributors list, maybe close to u guys
> 
> http://www.powermist.com/distrib.html


Thanks, I'll look into it. They have a distributor about 30min from me


----------



## Bill6211789 (Dec 11, 2009)

jhines_06gli said:


> AWESOME HPFP!!!!!
> 
> Having good luck with these pumps. John is the MAN!!!
> -J. Hines


This!! John makes great pumps almost 5k on my DIY rebuilt pump


----------

